# problem with a gigabyte radeon 9600 pro



## shocker1000 (Mar 10, 2005)

I turned on the overclocking for my card and clicked on the find max core button and let it run, I came back about a half an hour later and ati tool had it clocked lower than the default clocks.  any idea what happened and why?


----------



## xxxSPLiFxxx (Mar 13, 2005)

i've got the exact same problem... 
when i let ATiTool find my max core on my X800XT PE it goes much lower than the initial clock speeds... 
plz help...


----------

